# Where to refine gold ?



## Noxx (Jun 22, 2007)

Hello folks !
Here is the major problems not being able to start my own refining business.
I have nowhere to refine ! I now live in an apartment and I don't have access to a garage or anything else... You may say: 
-Ask your friends: Well, my friends are kiddos like me and they don't own a house... 
I did some calls but all the locals to rent are +800$ per month which is way to much for the moment...

Do you guys have some ideas on what should I do ? I will call my ex-boss tomorrow and ask him if he got somewhere... I can do everything outside if I got electricity and I place to store my things the night.

Thanks


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 22, 2007)

Noxx,

Have you talked to any of your teachers? Maybe you can get some weekend chemistry lab time at your old school. This would give the best possible environment to work in. It can't hurt to ask. 

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Jun 22, 2007)

Yep, I forgot to mention it. My chemistry teacher told me to ask my future college about a short time location of a part of a chemistry lab. I called there but the told me they never did it before and I would have to pay the full price. It didn't worked even if I told them that I'm a future student there and I already have my own tools.

But Thanks Steve for the tip.


----------



## mike.fortin (Jun 22, 2007)

Noxx--I started out refining living in a rental to. I bought a cheap 1950s, 14foot trailer for $300. I parked it for $10 a month at a local storage place. I would go out there to work whenever I wanted. I pulled it to a rv park for a night plugged in my 110 kiln and did my firing on the rv shore power. I think nobody bothered me at storage because I stayed small. There is my idea for you. Mike.


----------



## toadiesop (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm actually pretty happy now that I know my "new area" better. And I just had something CRAAAZY happen to me. But I'll get to that at the end of this post.

I'm like Noxx, living in an apartment complex with too many people and kids around to do anything safely. BUT, 20 minutes away is my girlfriend's Uncle who has 40 acres so my AP area is taken care of. I don't drive but we can get out there on weekends to tend to it. No kids, no pets, just woods.

And concerning my apartment, I was walking around, scoping things out and I saw an old road that comes off a trail in my "backyard". I followed it for about 10 minutes and wound up in a little field with an old homestead that collapsed onto itself. There's a frame of an old horse stable and an "Ol' Two Holer" :lol: 

There's nothing within a 1/2 mile. Just woods. So this is a perfect place for REFINING my <5gm AP yeilds with AR or HCl/Clorox. PLUS, I can metal detect the grounds while I'm waiting! 

Very nice!

So about my crazy story. I was walking downtown with my girlfriend, again, scoping things out. We saw an Antique/Pawn shop. Of course, I have to check it out 8) 

So right as I walk in the door I hear "Look at this A**hole walking in now!". I look up and it's a guy I used to work with in a restaurant back in 2003!!!! I asked "How in the hell did you get a sweet job in a place like this??!!" and he said.....

"I own it bro". :shock: 

So we got to talking about Ebay. I Ebay A LOT and he wants me to list stuff for him with a 20% cut to me!! Sweet! 

I didn't have long to talk to him and I haven't mentioned anything about gold refining yet, but now I have a friend, IN TOWN, that's buying gold off of people and paying "pawn shop" prices. 8) I KNOW he's gonna be up for refining a lot of the stuff he buys. He's that kind of guy. Even if we don't refine, I'll be listing auctions as karat scrap.

Life just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 23, 2007)

Not to jump in and rain on any ones parade, but i was just thinking.
Yeah i know it's dangerous for me to think. lol

If i seen someone in the woods, on a dirt road, or anywhere else ( that might seem appropriate or a safe distance from others for refining). I might look at what that person was doing as suspicious. Remember they don't know what we are doing. 

Think about this. How many meth labs are set up in this exact same manner. Chemicals, seclusion, funny smells.

Even though you may not be doing nothing wrong. It could still lead to a lot of questions and probably the end of refining in that general area.

Just a point.

Ralph


----------



## fafrd (Jun 26, 2007)

if u only knew Ralph how funny that is to me! i live in a trailer park and have a small corn field with woods behind it with the farmers permission to do what i do in the woods now the funny part is that the narcotics squad gets called on me atleast 2 times a month and now they just call the house and ask if i am refining pretty funny if u ask me


----------



## PhillipJ (Jun 27, 2007)

LOL. Ya meth lab. I too had a visit from the police, but they didn't stop me from refining.

They never heard of anyone who refines gold & left shaking thier heads.


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 27, 2007)

Can anyone else see the humor in this ? lol


----------



## fafrd (Jun 27, 2007)

its even more funny that i have lived here for 5 years and we average 6 burned trailers a year do to meth labs


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't know if I see any humor in that, Ralph. I only see truth in it.

As V said in V for Vendetta: "The people aren't supposed to be afraid of the government; the government is supposed to be afraid of the people."


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 27, 2007)

Amen. I just didn't want to offend anyone. I'm a true american to the bone. But some of this **** i go thru with the patroit act and the AML is to the point of stupid. I had to hire a guy like a grant writer, just to write and implement the dam program. Want to guess what that cost ? 
Another leech to feed. lol

Between the lawyers, doctors , accounts, and other protozoa. It's a miracle any business can survive. Huummm can you guess Who the customer gets mad at ? They don't understand that this adds cost to the bottom line of a product. They think it is you trying to make an extra buck.
When in reality it is the leechs who always get their stomach full. 

Show me just one of them who fails to turn a profit. I bet you their clients can't say as much. *&*%^%$$&((#% :twisted: :twisted: 

I'm going to stop now. :shock: :shock: 

Ralph


----------



## fafrd (Jun 29, 2007)

oh dont stop Ralph its kinda nice to hear it from someone else i can't listen to my self lol go ahead and rant i really enjoy it makes me feel normal again


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 29, 2007)

:wink:


----------



## mike.fortin (Jun 29, 2007)

aflacglobal said:


> Can anyone else see the humor in this ? lol



Ralph--you hit that nail bang on!! Mike.


----------



## austexjwlry (Jun 29, 2007)

Noxx

You wouild have to get permission but do you have a detached out building with rooftop space or rooftop space with fairly easy access at your apartments away from general public? You would have to store your buckets etc. in a secure area at night. Might be possible!

Would your apartments allow you to leave a junk car in the far corner of the lot. If so, look for a free one or buy a $50. honda etc. to store your buckets and chemicals in trunk. Cover it with a tarp or car cover so it doesn't look too bad. Get permission to work in a really close vacant lot. I'm using two in old cars in the country for storage right now. Might help you get by until you find a better spot.

Do you have a local gem society with property where they hold their monthly meetings? I have 7 day a week access to ours, tools, library etc. Old rockhounds like me love to prospect for gold, metal detect etc.,and if you get to know them or were willing to teach them how to refine, they may have a place you could work, a shed perhaps or the corner of their lot and lots of business too, since they own and sell lots of jewelry at their yearly shows etc. Great sourse for scrap also! The types of people you'll meet there take young people very seriously and like you love to share their knowledge!

Good luck

Wayne


----------



## Noxx (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks, these are good advices. Unfortunately, I can't do it here. I never eared of a local gem society. I'll check.

Btw, Here are my GPS coordonates for those who are curious:
46°44'59.75"N
71°14'40.31"W

Enter them in Google earth to see.


----------

